# Heads/cam



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

So I'm about to put a cam, heads and intake on the 05 M6, I think. I've replaced the radiator, but it doesn't appear as if I'm gonna have enough room after removing radiator and evaporator to do the work. Am I gonna need to pull the front cap to make everything much easier, crank pulley is always a pain when leaning over the fenders. Anyone have any input??


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

96 views and nobody knows??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I do!  No, you don't need to remove the front cover. You can easily do it with the radiator pulled and AC condenser carefully lifted and moved up out of the way. The lines bend enough and I just braced the hood up and wired the condenser up out of the way. There's then plenty of room to take the old cam out and put the new one in. Have you done cams on a LS before?


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Last engine I was in was a 350 small block. Have done a lot of research on it though. Seems like oil pick up tube is an issue with a lot people and end up dropping the oil pan. Just haven't convinced myself I want to tackle it in the garage with no lift to get under it if I have to.sucks working From a creeper. Just so dang expensive at our local speed shop.


----------

